# Your best bet for a rip blade on the table saw for the money?



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I need a new saw blade on the table saw. Wife is out of town for two weeks and I need to order one on the internet. I figure I can get away with $40-$60 for a rip blade….. anyone have any preferences in that price range?
Yeah, I'm a poor people, retirement doesn't go as far as it use to, so I have to do what I can.

What I'm looking for doesn't have to cut baby butt smooth, just accurately and clean. I can always run it through the planers to get a final size.

The next plan is to send off the worn out Freud blades and have new teeth put in them, re-balanced and sharpened.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd go with a Freud Glue Line Rip. The LM74 (30 teeth) is a good one and is about $60. The LM75 is the thin kerf version and is $15 less.

If you want a flat tooth grind (convenient if using the blade to cut spline slots so the blade leaves a flat bottom), the LM72, 24T ($60) is a nice blade. The LU87 ($35) is the thin-kerf version of that.

The prices I'm quoting are from Amazon.

(By the way, you mentioned you want a rip blade. Do you really mean for ripping only or do you plan on using it for most operations, including cross-cutting? If yes, then go with a 40T or 50T combo blade, not the rip blades I suggested above.)


----------



## Boneski (Oct 28, 2009)

I've got a couple of Freud blades, both rip and combo, and they really are quite nice.


----------



## trimmer (Dec 23, 2008)

I use Infinity blades, and there router bits. Very satisfied. Here's there sitehttp://www.infinitytools.com/Glue-Line-Ripping-Saw-Blades/products/1195/


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

For thick ripping a good 24T FTG blade will be the most efficient with the least strain on your motor, and should still leave a pretty decent cut with very low burning or binding. The 30T "Glue Line Rip" blades will leave a very smooth cut, but are typically aimed at 1" material or less, and are more prone to burning in thick materials. You didn't mention what saw you have, but if it's less than a 3hp cabinet saw, I'd go with a good 3/32" thin kerf so the saw can loaf through very thick rips without straining. If you do have a 3hp+ saw, 1/8" full kerf would be fine. Be sure the blade is at least as wide as your splitter.

The best bang for the buck has got to be the Onsrud blades on Ebay (owned by Leitz). They're auction style but if no one else bids (often the case), the 24T TK will be $15 shipped, and are precision German made industrial type blades with large C4 carbide and laser cut high grade steel bodies. The full kerf version is $24 shipped (assuming no other bids).

The Infinity 010-124 (TK) and 010-024 are an excellent choice in a premium blade but will cost more (still within your range). The Freud LU87 (TK) and LM72 are also good choices, as are the CMT Orange 201.024.10 and 202.024.10 (TK).


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I second knotscott's recommendation for the Freud 10in 24T LM72. I had been using the Freud LU84 50T Combination and kept struggling and burning with hardwood stock in the 2in range, even with my G0690 3hp TS.

My lesson learned was that stock thickness dictates choice of blade more than I originally thought. Since you run everything through the planer, the 24T may be your better/best choice.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

If you have a Home Depot you can get to, they should carry the Freud Diablo line of blades there. I have their blades in several configurations on everything from my circ saw all the way up to my 12" SCMS. Good blades, very clean cuts…


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks gentlemen,
I've been looking at the Onsrud blades but really didn't know which version would be the best.
90-95% of what I'm doing with the TS will be ripping. 
I do have a couple of cross cut blades that are in great shape, so I can change when I need to.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I second dbhost's recommendation of the Freud Diablo blade. I use their combination thin kerf blade for most regular work, including ripping up to 3/4" stock and it leaves a very smooth finish. I got mine at Lowes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Dallas,
I agree with the 1st choice of Freud blades, but if money is a concern you might want to check out the Hitachi 311128 10-Inch 24 Tooth ATB Ripping Table Saw Blade with 5/8-Inch Arbor, available from Amazon @ $22.68.
It is a good blade, made in France, I use it when I need to send off my Forrest for sharpening. I am amazed how good it is and lasts. If nothing else it is a great blade to have as a backup.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

PS.
Hitachi also has a Hitachi 310878 10-Inch 40 Tooth ATB General Purpose Saw Blade with 5/8-Inch Arbor, also available from Amazon @ $24.99, which I also have ….. great blade, made in France with a 5 year warranty. Read the customer reviews. Good blade to have.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol at this…"Wife is out of town for two weeks" meaning "so I've got to do this quick!" lol. 
I would listen to anything that KnotScot says. I ordered an Onsrud on his recommendation and it's a fine blade (used in my RAS). I think the Freud is a good route too. Anyone know anything about the CMTs? I noticed my Lowes now carries them.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

*"Anyone know anything about the CMTs? I noticed my Lowes now carries them."*

CMT seems closely matched to Freud in the market place. Both made in Italy, both use a lot of coatings, have a broad range of blades, and multiple series…ranging from really good value blades to premium. The CMT Orange line is roughly the equivalent of the Freud Industrial line, and the CMT ITK and ITK Plus series are the rough equivalent of the Freud Diablo line. Lowe's carries the CMT ITK Plus line. CMT's CS presence doesn't seem to be on par with Freud's from what I've seen though.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

+1 on Freud


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Knot! The CMT I saw was in the price ballpark of the Diablo, so maybe a bit overpriced at the big box? I'd be buying those Onsruds all day long but I have poor delay of gratification and generally rely on the big box stores b/c of accessibility.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, I have this CMT ITK Plus blade from Lowes. I got it cause I wanted a flat tooth grind blade and it works ok as a general purpose blade but I think my Freud Industrial blade was better. I'll probably buy a Freud Ripping blade soon to go with my Freud Crosscut which gives great results. Or maybe I'll try an Onsrud. Anyway, thanks for the extra info KnotScott.


----------



## woodcraftertom (Aug 4, 2010)

I also have enjoyed useing the Frued Glue Line Rip Blade. I thiink it is one of the finest cutting blades around. The only problem is getting them sharpened. Frued will not re-sharpen their blades and if someone doesn't understand what they are doing they will ruin the set. It happened to me . So the big question is where do you get a Frued blade sharpened?


> ?


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks All! Some very good information here!.... and your right Bertha….. I need to buy all the little stuff I normally don't get around to when she's here. She hasn't figured out that the smoke coming from the shop isn't hickory chips in the smoker, just burning wood on the table saw.

Woodcraftertom…. Forrest mfg in Clifton, NJ will sharpen or repair just about any blade and usually they come back better than new.

http://www.forrestblades.com/sharpening.htm

I've been tempted to buy a couple of Forrest blades, but I'm hoping Santa Claus is going to be nice to me. In the meantime, I have to get some work done while the Freud blades are out being sharpened.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a wall full of Freud blades. Well pleased with 'em in every way.
Was in a pinch for a ripper couple years ago and picked up a TK Infinity for convenience. It has been a good blade as well, and I would buy it again.
Bill


----------



## MeanGene (Apr 7, 2010)

I know you said $40-60 but if there is any way to squeeze $89.07 (tax and shipping included) out of the budget, buy a Forrest WWII off of Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Forrest-WW10407125-Woodworker-10-Inch-8-Inch/dp/B0000223VQ
I just got this blade and did a 18" X 42" 3 board glue up without having to joint the edge. I've read about this blade for some time and it is everything as advertised. Cuts like buddah!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

WWII is a general purpose blade, not a ripper….nice enough cut in most things, but will bog and burn more in thicker ripping.


----------



## sgtq (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd like to respond on Knottscotts previous post, I followed his advice and ordered one of the Onsrud blades and I absolutely love it, I've used it on walnut, maple, oak, plywood and a couple other things so far and the cuts are truly amazing for the price you pay for the blade, I was the only bidder on both of my purchases so I got it at the initial offering price. I recieved it 3 days after I ordered it and was pleased with the packing and service. After using the blade I went back on line and ordered their stacking Dado kit and I love that too. Definatly worth checking them out.


----------



## fstellab (Sep 9, 2012)

*Folks,

I purchased several blades for a project that required a lot of thin ripping. I thought that having the thinest kerf was the best way, I thought wrong. I purchased a fairly expensive Tenru Blade with an extremely thin kerf. I really did not like the results that blade gave me. Any savings I got from the thin kerf were wiped out by all the sanding that was needed. Also, I did not feel like I had control over the Blade, without changing anything the cuts were different from cut to cut.

Then I went to the other end of ripping blade kerf, and purchased the full Kerf Freud Glue line Ripping blade. What a difference! The cut edge is like glass .. very nice, and the blade is sturdy and dependable, I have no problem cutting a 1/2 blade width from the edge of a board, instead of sanding it.
*
Cheers

-Fred


----------

